# Sony Vaio VGC V3S Driver Installation Issues



## chris.batts (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, Im not completely sure how to use this forum but I am trying to reformat a sony vaio VGC V3S computer, 

I have sucessfully reformatted it only to find that I can get hold of the drivers on their website but to install them i need a program called Sony Vaio Link. I can only find updates for "Sony Vaio Link" on their website and not the original program. Do you have any ideas on where I could get this program.

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chris.batts
I am not sure if this will help you, but here is the original Driver & Utility Package:
http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...ed.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&c=1&s=VGC-V&m=1879

As far as "SONY Vaio Link", It is Sonys Vaio European Website. I never heard of a program that you need to install the drivers.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is the web page for the vaio-links:

http://www.vaio-link.com/submenu/downloads.asp?site=voe_en_gb_cons

Apparently it is not a program from what I can find but you do have to plug-in some information so the site can get you to the corre3ct drivers for your model Vaio.

By the way you did a good job of using the forum all you got to do is post the problem on th eforum and someone will try to help you....


----------



## chris.batts (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for both of the replies, I have now got hold of Sony through their online support.

Despite having plenty of experience reformatting and reinstalling windows on computers, I have never come across something like this...(please correct me if I am wrong or suggest any ideas)

When installing windows I deleted what I thought was an obsolete partition on the hard drive. According to "the vaio support team" I have deleted the recovery drive of the pc. The only way to fix this is to buy the recovery disks from them for £31 which will then allow me to install the drivers.

I am not sure if this is true or whether they are just trying to "push" a sale to me.

Any ideas on the issue would appreciated.

Also, cheers for the two comments already



Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
if you deleted the recovery partition, you loose the option of using the built in Sony Vaio system recovery.
If you want to have this option you will need the Sony Disk.
If you wish not to have this option, you can still reinstall XP and the drivers. You do not need the recovery partition to install the drivers.
Bill


----------

